# Help with desk/room placement



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

I made a video with my iphone explaining the problem and showing the room.

it's on youtube under the username 'andrewskaterrr'

I basically need some thoughts on if I should put my desk in the corner or leave it where it's at. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

There are a lot of videos under andrewskaterrr


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

sorry it's labeled 'Studio Set Up Question'


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

im going to delete this thread and make a new one in the right category


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you for posting, i didn't have the privileges yet.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No problem, my answer to your question, from an acoustics perspective, is that you just have too much going on in that room to say one way or another. I'd strive for whatever setup you find most convenient. I'd also shoot for nearfield listening, put your head at one point of an equilateral triangle, the other two points formed by the speakers. For extra points, deaden the front wall with sound absorption.

What this accomplishes is that the first and most prominent sound hitting your ears will be directly from your speakers, and that no reflections will be coming from the same direction as the speakers. Beyond that, keeping your setup (speakers, walls, shelves) symmetrical from your ears forward will also help.

Enjoy!


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

ok thanks, but just to make sure you understand what i'm saying i just drew a ghetto picture for everyone

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee193/andrew-skaterrr/Photoon2009-09-17at1049.jpg


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, make sure the configuration is an equilateral triangle and dead that corner.


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

here's just a simply question which im having trouble finding the answer for. do i have to buy an external eq to go in between my alesis multimix8 usb mixer and alesis ra100 amp to have the 'eq'd room' setting all the time? or is there a setting built into REW that saves the measurements so the output always is eq'd right? do you understand what im trying to say? :huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

REW is only measurement, it does not apply any EQ. You could insert a Behringer Feed Back Destroyer or similar EQ between your mixer and amp, use REW to create EQ setting, and switch/bypass them using the BFD.

At the nearfield position you're sitting in, the room behind you won't have much effect on your perception at the listening position. You'll mostly be EQing to flatten the boundary effect of having your speakers close to the walls (more pronounced bass, and depending on the tweeter dispersion patterns, highs as well).


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

eugovector said:


> REW is only measurement, it does not apply any EQ. You could insert a Behringer Feed Back Destroyer or similar EQ between your mixer and amp, use REW to create EQ setting, and switch/bypass them using the BFD.
> 
> At the nearfield position you're sitting in, the room behind you won't have much effect on your perception at the listening position. You'll mostly be EQing to flatten the boundary effect of having your speakers close to the walls (more pronounced bass, and depending on the tweeter dispersion patterns, highs as well).


man, I thought I was done blowing money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I'd see what it sounds like without the BFD first.


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Well, I'd see what it sounds like without the BFD first.


Ok
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

i just switched my room around (whew) and almost all set up. now, i have 14awg cable and 16awg. which should i use. i would like to keep the 14 for stronger powered stuff but know it has less resistance.


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

oh i have limited 14, but tons of 16


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

i went with the 16


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

well got everything set up. but guess what? there is a major lack in bass. we thought it would be too much, but we were wrong. the new set up does sound really good though, other than the bass. well i can hear the bass notes but i'm not getting the punch i guess. 

also my alesis multimixer 8 usb seems to not work with REW. and my dbx rta mic is very quiet, like the settings are all the way up and it's quiet. my nady sp5 sound better right now. and yes, phantom power is on. 

im so confused


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For future wire gauge questions: http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable

What model are your speakers again?

What soundcard do you have in your computer? Are you using the "line in" for sure?


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

-JBL LX300 (they're bookshelf speakers)
-I have a macbook
-im using my alesis multimix 8 usb for input and output


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay, so here are your speakers: http://jbl.com/home/products/product_detail.aspx?prod=LX300BLK&CheckProduct=Y

They're rated to 50HZ, but only at -6db which is perceptively about half as loud as 0db. They're also designed, according to the manual, to be flat and neutral, probably right up to 60 HZ or so where they start to drop off until they hit 50db at -6db.

When you say punch, most people use this term to describe a pronounced lift around 60hz, usually by up to 6db. Start by getting REW up and running and seeing what your real response is, then, if you want that punch, try using the EQ in your mixer to lift 60hz, although keep in mind, this is nearing the bottom end of what your speakers are capable of so this boost my not sound very clean.

And the REW front, does your mixer/mic sound loud enough when you use headphones/speakers? If not, than the problem is likely in your mixer. If so, then it's likely a driver/software setting. Does it produce good levels in a recording program, but not in REW?

Let me know about that, and I can try reading the manual for your mixer and seeing what we come up with.


----------

